# Kata Walkthrough



## Cross20876 (Aug 30, 2004)

Does anyone know any good sites for Kosho Shorei Ryu Kempo kata walkthroughs? Or any other good katas?


----------



## The Kai (Aug 30, 2004)

A lot of the Kosho ryu Katas are imported from a Shotokan system.  Start ion that direction.  There are forms that of course are specific to Kosho, those you will have to hook up with a teacher

Todd


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Aug 30, 2004)

i dont know of any sites that show the way we do kata, but there is a great site with loads of shotokan kata that we do that are downloadable, but remember......the way they perform the kata looks way different from the way we do it.
http://www.ozwebart.com.au/kua/kata.htm

shawn


----------



## Cross20876 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks a lot. I have a lot of trouble remembering the katas and when two are a lot of like I mix them up. Like Pinan Shodan and Pinan Nidan, for instance.


----------

